# New changes and stocks



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all, I just noticed some new arrivals and new changes at Frank's Aquarium today

The store open 7 days a week with extended hours @ Friday, Saturday and Sunday

Also, today the store got a new shippment of plants and shrimps

CRS / CBS
SSS+ starting at $38+
SSS starting at $30+
SS / SS+ staring at $18+

Flame moss on stone $7.50
Pellia mini on stone - $9

If you have the time go check it out!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*franks is awesome*

wicked stuff


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> wicked stuff


which one is the "wtf-is-this" plant?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

so frank is your connection eh?  never been there but one of these days


----------

